# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Размытый камуфляж люфтваффе

## rse

Доброго времени суток!

Как сделать размытый камуфляж самолетов люфтваффе, а именно мелкие размытые пятна.

1/72 - FW190A3 (Tamiya), FW189UHU(Italeri).

Если можно разложите на пальцах или ткните носом в ссылку.

Спасибо.

----------


## Kasatka

как сделать? Использовать аэрограф, жиденько разведенную краску и низкое давление в компрессоре.

----------


## rse

И наносить так сказать "direct" без каких либо масок...

----------


## Kasatka

ну да.. а как на них маски сделаешь?

----------

